# 100% recovered for two months



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello everyone. First of all I want to say that the total recovery of dp / dr is possible. After 25 years of suffering dp / dr (also I have social anxiety and depression and also told me that I have a schizophreniform disorder) went to a psychiatrist within the branch of biological psychiatry and made me do a blood and urine and I HOD test performed to diagnose me. In the analysis I took a higher compounds having hallucinogenic properties. Based on these analyzes my psychiatrist medicated me. I said he had to give me medication that increase serotonin because those hallucinogenic compounds are derived serotonin.

The medication he gave me was:
300 mg bupropion
amoxapine 30 mg
Olanzapine 1.5 mg
85 mg calcium difenilhidantoinato
750 mg aniracetam
and a complex of vitamins B and minerals.

I got better in the early days and after a month or half the dp / dr I was completely. For me it was a miracle, I was more than a month without dp / dr and as I felt a bit out of energy, appeased, I mentioned that and I change the medication, I agreed to the change because I thought the dp / dr was in the past, but unfortunately I was wrong and I came back. I'm with the same medication that worked for me and I have no results, I continue with the derealization.
I contacted another member of this forum (Abraxas) that also deals with my psychiatrist and told me to treat him well cured 100% dp / dr.I do not know what medication he is taking, I asked but did not answer messages.

Excuse my English, I know very little and use the translator. I am from Argentina.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The question is which medication did the job.


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

My doctor was president in 1997 of the World Federation of Societies of Biological Psychiatry (WFSBP). He also has published research on alterations sensoperceptuales.
As I said another member of the forum (Abraxas) also dealing with my doctor and he told me that he cured 100% dp / dr. A few months ago I communicated with him but still did not answer the message. It would be interesting to mention that we are taking medication.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

I did not get it, did you still have dp? Or you feel 100% healed?


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Omnismorss said:


> I did not get it, did you still have dp? Or you feel 100% healed?


I spent two months without dp / dr. Currently I still have the dp / dr.


----------

